# Hunter Orange?



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

So I was just checking the proclamation to see what the regulation was as for as hunter orange for upland game. I couldn't find a thing? Any help?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

It isnt required for hunting upland game birds in Utah.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting question, the big game guide clearly calls out it applies to any hunting in general, and then lists exceptions... no-where in the exceptions do they call out one for a upland game hunter... but then again there is no mention of orange in the upland game guide. Wierd.



> If you're hunting in an area where a cen-
> terfire rifle hunt is occurring, you must wear
> a minimum of 400 square inches of hunter
> orange material on your head, chest and back.
> ...


-DallanC


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I wear it. I've been shot before on the opener before. Semi close range. Close enough I got hit with several pellets and a few broke skin and knocked me over in the mud. I was 13 I think. 
So I wear orange.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Hunter orange is only required where there is a centerfire rifle hunt in progress. 

"If you’re hunting in an area where a cen-
terfire rifle hunt is occurring,"


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Depends on with whom you are bird hunting with. I wear a game vest with orange on it and an orange hat when I hunt with some people that I have not hunted with before. Don't want a bird flushing between me and them and they take a shot. Still have some 6 shot in my left leg due to a bad shot by another rabbit hunter when I was in college.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wear it. Especially while grouse hunting in the forest.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

WEAR HUNTER ORANGE when hunting upland game unless maybe your that guy that doesn't wear seat belts, or never replaces the batteries in your smoke detector, or J-walks on the freeway, or any number of stupid, macho things. I mean really, what's the worse that can happen to you, get shot by your own father or brother...no big deal.


----------

